# Unable to open counter strike 1.6 (hl.exe crash)



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

ok... for starters, before i came here, i have been all over valve's forums and all over the internet trying to find a solution to this problem. I've been working on it for 5 days now and still getting the same problem.

My computer is running Windows XP SP2 and this is my problem: Everytime I go into steam and attempt to play any game that uses the half life 1 engine , the game will not even open. I have a tool on my system that tells me which process crashed when it crashes, and everytime i try to open cs 1.6 (or any other game using the hl1 engine) it says that hl.exe has crashed.

Source games work perfectly on my machine and i have tried starting cs 1.6 in windowed mode with no sound, software rendering and a bunch of other stuff disabled and that still doesn't work. same crash everytime. I've disabled my sound card through the device manager and that hasn't worked either. I could go on and on with a list of things i have tried but instead i think ill just attach some files that whoever can help me out with this may find useful. 

Thanks in advance to whoever helps me solve this.

Attached: Msinfo32 report (txt file in a zip folder cause the txt file is too large), DxDiag report (txt file)

EDIT: I thought id just add in that all my drivers and everything are up to date (including BIOS)


----------



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

*bump* someone please help me


----------



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

bump again.... im really desperate for help


----------



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

bump one last time... before i give up... i'd be eternally greatful if someone fixes this


----------



## crazlunatic (Mar 9, 2007)

Try right clicking Counter-Strike 1.6, and verifying the integrity of your files


----------



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

i've tried that before, tried it again right now and it still doesn't work =/ any other suggestions?


----------



## g.Narly (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the same problem but with CS: Source while trying to play in Offline mode. This fixed it on two of my machines that exhibited the same problem.

Check steam while internet is up, that login information is saved and that the 'Dont save account information on this computer' is UNCHECKED. Then quit steam.
Open network connections and disable your connection.
Reopen steam, and it should almost immediately popup with offline mode request.
Go into offline mode, then start CS:S game.
Once CS:S menu comes up create server.

1. If your game loads and you can play in the map, you've got an Intel-Inside!
2. If hl2.exe crashes your game right before finishing loading you need to do this quick fix!

Steam Offline Mode Crash Quick Fix
Solution Source
Locate where your steam application was installed to. Go to Program Files/Steam/SteamApps/[email protected]/Counter-Strike source/cstrike
Look for files motd.txt and textwindow_temp.html
If any of the two are not there, CREATE them, and then edit both to be blank (no data). Save and then change the properties to be READ-ONLY.

I got it from this site:
http://www.vhstechclub.com/node/185


----------



## cheezyfart (Mar 12, 2007)

hey thanks for that solution. It hasn't completely fixed my problem though. I could only find a motd.txt in my cstrike folder for cs1.6

I made that blank. So now everytime i start up cs 1.6 it doesn't crash, but it doesn't get to the loading screen either. it just , freezes. so... its like my original problem but i think it made it worse.

Is there anything else i should try?


----------



## g.Narly (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you try adding the other file too?


----------

